# S&w 4006



## firestorm40 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just bought a S&W 4006 used it has no holster wear and looks new. It shoots fantastic. I know it was used alot by certain law enforcement agencies. I know the new one is called 40tsw4006 but is this a good reliable piece and were they known to have problems?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The very frist ones that came out had some feeding problems but S&W jumped right on them and got that taken care of. If it was a ex-police gun it should be just fine. S&W takes real good care of their contracts with the PD. Shoot it and enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## firestorm40 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for the response maybe you can help with determing the year of it i know they came out in 1990. i think it is 2000 or 2001 by the numbers on the box. it is good to see another fl guy. thanks again


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you go over on this site there is a bunch of S&W collectors there that may help you more than I can. Good luck.http://www.smith-wessonforum.com/


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

These are great pistols the CHP has used them for years. You should be well served with the 4006. I have alway said the 3rd gen Smith & Wesson's are highly under rated.


----------

